

Record your every thought and idea, and reference it later at your own leisure - edchiu25
http://www.wired.com/culture/culturereviews/magazine/17-09/pl_print

======
petercooper
It's not _quite_ the same, sure, but this is almost what my
Twitter/Evernote/Delicious trifecta have become ;-)

The resolution is "good enough" for now. I can usually figure out where I was
and when, what ideas I was working on, and recall Web sites I was looking at
by mere keyword/tag alone.. it comes in very handy sometimes!

------
brianobush
Reminds me of The rememberance agent, a emacs plug-in that recorded/indexed
all actions/text. It was mainly used for those in the mid-90s doing wearable
computing projects at MIT. Though it was only used for text.

See: <http://www.remem.org/>

------
biohacker42
Ignoring for a moment how impractical this currently is, just because you have
a ton of data doesn't mean you can search it effectively. In fact, the more
data, the harder it will be to find the relevant bits.

------
maurycy
Personally, I think the data is not a problem anymore; what is the problem
that we lack ways to understand the data and make any sense of it.

------
Perceval
He's like a modern day Proust, without the prose.

------
joe_the_user
The question is, when will you ever have the _leisure_ to reference it?

